# Please Help what am I doing wrong?



## Paul Henry (Aug 28, 2008)

First of all I would like to thank cabinetman, firehawkmph and Toddj99 for help with my mitre saw problem. I am sure this problem will sound very basic to most of you but it is driving me mad as I can't figure it out. I have a compound sliding mitre saw as with all mitre saws it cuts to 45'. What do you do when the angle is greater than 45'? eg. I have a corner that measures 92'. I am building a casing around a wall where all of the angles are over 45'. 

Thanks.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Well this is what I do when I the cut is more than 45*. First for example, If I need a 65* angle cut in a 1x4, I take a scrap of 1x6 and using a tri-square I mark on the end of the board at 20* them cut that off. Now I take that scrap and lay it on the miter saw table against the fence, then lay the board against the scrap and set the saw to 45*. Your cut will come out to 65* Of course this will only work if you are cutting the angle at the end of a board.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

For great angles, as H-man already said it needs to be at the end of the piece. This may sound too simple, but, I carry a selection of plain old wood wedges that are cut off scraps from various trim jobs.

If you draw the line on top of the moulding for the cut, lay one of the wedges between the moulding and the fence, and use a straight edge (short) to line up the blade, and just tighten down. With a little practice, you can get it right on.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Ditto.
What it really amounts to is using some kind of jig, normally homeade, to make the machine do something beyond it's normal capability. I was installing large crown on kitchen cabinets last week that had a cathedral ceiling. The ceiling in some spots came down right to the top of the cabinets where they sat against the wall, if you follow me. So besides being concerned with making fine adjustments for each normal corner joint, I had to cut the ceiling angle into the top edge of the crown. After figuring the angle with my handy angle finder, I ended up with the piece of molding sitting perpendicular to the fence on my miter saw. I supported the other end with my 30+ year old original issue black and decker workmate. Worked fine, cuts came out nice. Anybody watching would have thought I was nuts. But nothing I did was unsafe. I had squeeze grip clamps at both ends of the wood being cut, so nothing was really done 'freehand' inviting a catch or kickback. There isn't a job that goes by where I don't learn something new. And I have been doing this for over thirty years. I guess that's what keeps it fun.
Mike Hawkins:blush:


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Depending upon what and where you are cutting, you can attain a 65deg angle by cutting a 25deg angle.

G


----------

